# Reflecting on the Traveling Herf



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Well the long and short of the trip was, we had a great time! Waking early in the morning i stopped by Alex's (snkbyt) house and had a quick coffie. We then desided that riding the bikes would be worth the chance of getting wet, so we hopped onto the two wheelers and took off. The weather outlook was not great, and we could see the storms brooding in the distance, but somehow we made it through the day without coming under too much rain fall, only a spattering here and there.

Well our first stop on the tour of south-eastern Florida was at the Pipe Den in Vero Beach. All i can say about this place is great things. The shop has been there since dirt, has a ton of history and, not least of all, a great selection of all things tobacco. I have bee toying with the idea of giving a pipe a try, but am mostly ignorant as far as pipes go. Well the salesman there took about two hours out of his day and told me all there is to know about smoking a good pipe and what to look for once i deside to buy a pipe. The selection of cigars was outstanding as well and i actually ended up picking up an Opus X from them before heading out to our next destination, Sabor Habana cigars in Palm Gardens.

Our trip to Sabor Habana was a long one to say the least. Alex and I were going to head straight down US 1 the whole way, but travel was slow go at best, so we thought cutting pver to I95 would be a good idea. Well as is usual consept didnt become reality without some major headaches and trials, but we made it through the rain and gauntlet of car accidents and traffic to I95 and soon made it down to Palm Coast. Sabor Havana was a modern looking shop, which upon initial appearances kind of took me back as i have learnded the "modern facilities" often lack the selection and knowlege of the old established B&Ms. Fellow LLG Miami was scheduled to meet us there and give us a tour of the facilities, and i was looking forward to meeting him. Well after hands were shook and i had the chance to look around it became apparent that my initial impressions could not have been further from the truth. The place was stocked with every smoke imaginable, the owner was very friendly and the atmosphere was great. We met some BOTL there (not LLGs, however, but we wont hold that agaist them!!) and they were good people as well. I had to leave early to get back and meet my wife after she got off work (someone has to support my hobbie!) so i did not get a chance to fully experience the shop, but from what Alex says, I missed out on a lot.

As it turns out Alex and I got more than just a tour of the cigar shop from Miami, we also recieved a hand carried bomb (hand grenade? Suicide bomber?) Here is a pic of the carnage!










Well Alex and Miami, thank you both for a great day, i hope i have time to do another traveling herf with you all before i head off to be a part of the work force once again!!

LT :gn


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Lt, see you couldn't get the photo to shrink either.

Like the LT said, had a great trip (HERF). Hope to see more LLGs on the Padron Field Trip on the 9th. I gave Miami (Dan) a firecracker and he inturn threw us a M80. The trip was long, the people we met were great and the sticks we rcv'd and bought were outstanding. 
Got Smokes, let us HERF today for tomorrow we work.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sounds like a great herf guys! And kudos to Miami for being such a generous BOTL. I only wish I could have been there...Dave


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Enjoy those guys it was great meeting you. I do not know how to post pics but you guys are very kind thanks for the smokes.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Miami said:


> Enjoy those guys it was great meeting you. I do not know how to post pics but you guys are very kind thanks for the smokes.


had fun, let us do it again


----------

